# Mini Lops or Lionheads



## Foot (Nov 2, 2012)

..Hello..I was just wonering witch to buy MiniLop or Lionheads :?


----------



## LakeCondo (Nov 2, 2012)

It's your preferences that count.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Nov 2, 2012)

A Lionlop 

Just kidding, I'm personally a huge lop fan but it really depends what you're looking for in a bunny.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 2, 2012)

I vote Mini Rex. I LOVE the breed. No experience with lops of lionheads though.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 2, 2012)

It really depends on what you like and what is available near you. The individual rabbit does play a role as well. 

Lionheads do require more grooming, so you do need to be prepared for that and that there can be more fur around. They don't really require a special diet, but you want to avoid using shavings or other loose litter (even some paper based litter) as it can get stuck in the fur. 

Mini lops are a bit bigger, bring around 6 pounds full grown. Lop eared rabbits can be more prone to ear infections, so you do need to keep an eye on the inside of their ears.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 2, 2012)

get one of each and bond 'em - they're super cute together!

(mine are actually a holland lop and a lionhead, but the point still stands )


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes its all about your preference. There are pros and cons to both.

I have a Lionhead and a mini Rex, love them both but I'm still partial to lionheads. There is just something about fur sticking out around their heads that I just adore 

Holland lops are actually another favorite breed of mine. Not sure if you were referring to holland lops or mini lops as they are two different breeds.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 2, 2012)

Checkered Giant--lot more bunny to love.


----------



## dungeonbunnies (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol, Larry! That's a solid recommendation!

I like all lops, I have a Holland, and an English. I also have a lionhead, a polish, and a couple New Zealand/NZ cross.

I agree with Imbrium, they do make an attractive pairing. But a lionlop would be the best of both worlds.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a lionhead and apart from the brushing there also very active and busy bunnies. Muppet is into everything and she also uses her people as a jungle gym. She also covers us in a blanket of newspaper every single night...


----------



## Rescuemom (Nov 4, 2012)

I have one of each and find my Lionhead is far more into everything, active, and pushy than my Lop. My Lop is extremely docile, calm, laid-back and cuddly. Comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Foot (Nov 5, 2012)

..Ok..... so I have choosen Holland Lops and yes I do know the difference between a "Mini Lop" and a "Holland Lop" Agnesthelion thank you


----------



## Mikuru514 (Nov 6, 2012)

Netherland Dwarf! Ha ha just kidding. But seriously though, make sure you choose the breed you like best. Honestly it doesn't matter what we think it only matters what you think. Before I got Bun-bun I wanted to get a Lionhead but me, being the impatient kid I was, went to the pet store instead... I don't regret it but I wish I'd known more back then. I was fortunate enough to get a healthy one :biggrin:. Holland Lops are adorable! I wish the best of luck to you two!


----------

